# Introducing myself



## ramonita (Nov 29, 2006)

Hallo,
I'm 44, living in Italy and TTC#2. I have a long and sad TTC story (I tried to tell it short in my signature...) till this past summer, when I adopted a beautyful baby girl that now is 10 months old.
I'd really like to give her a sister or a brother, but I know how low are my odds, at my age and with my previous history...
I'm trying for some more months with my eggs, than, if a miracle will not happen, I'm going to try with DE. I have just fixed a first appointment in Spain for next january.
Wish me good luck (in a way or in the other...)


----------



## Julia C (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Ramonita

Your story is very sad and I would like to wish you all the very best for January.

I have been trying to conceive since I met my partner, three years ago.  Unfortunately I am now 47, why 
didn't I meet him sooner.  Anyway have been under one clinic and have had the usual IUI but with no luck.  We now have an appointment with a new clinic on Monday.  Its really my last chance but hoping there is some hope.  May turn out that the only option for me is DE.  I do have a sister who would be prepared to donate, its a hard one though isn't it when you really just want your own child.

On the good side you must be delighted with your adopted daughter, I think I am even too old to adopt and we aren't married yet.

Anyway wish me luck and I you.

Regards

Julia C


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ramonita
Welcome to Fertility Friends 

I am sorry to read about your past history, wishing you all the luck in the world for the future 

Good Luck and all the best

Love Jo
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ramonita

Welcome to the oldies board.  You have really been through the mill.  Good luck with your future tx.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ramonita (Nov 29, 2006)

Julia, I wish you all the good luck in the world for your next appointment in the new clinic; hoping they will find the right advice for you. I can understand that thinking of DE is difficult; till few months ago I could not even consider it...Now I discover, also through the love I feel for my daughter, even if she is not genetically related to me, that DE is a wonderful option, and give me the hope I have not with my own eggs. How is the law in UK? You must find your own donor? In Italy the law doesn't allow DE, so we must go abroad...

Hi Jo! Thank you! I wish you the same luck: at what point are you on the surrogacy road?

Ellie: thank you! I see in your signature you are now pregnant: congrats!


----------

